# Telekom und Netzneutralität: Mehr Geld durch Spezialdienste wie Online-Gaming



## David Martin (30. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telekom und Netzneutralität: Mehr Geld durch Spezialdienste wie Online-Gaming* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Telekom und Netzneutralität: Mehr Geld durch Spezialdienste wie Online-Gaming


----------



## schokoeis (30. Oktober 2015)

Den Begriff 'Netzneutralität' in diesem Zusammenhang zu verwenden ist schon dreist (von der Telekom, nicht von der PCGames-Red.). Die Lobby der Kommunikationsunternehmen hat mit Oettinger zusammen großartige Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Oktober 2015)

> Das wäre ein fairer Beitrag für die Nutzung der Infrastruktur.


Und gleichzeitig ein starker finanzieller Anreiz für die Telekom, eben diese Infrastruktur nicht weiter auszubauen. Denn: je begrenzter ein Gut ist, desto teurer ist es. Gäbe es genug Bandbreite für alle, müsste niemand für bevorzugte Behandlung zahlen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQTkUhjVUf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## WeeFilly (30. Oktober 2015)

Tolle Wurst.

Und wieso braucht Online-Gaming viel Bandbreite? Ist Youtube und co nicht viel schlimmer? (Aber mit denen darf man sich es ja nicht verscherzen...)


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie sich die Gruselgeschichten doch seit meiner Kindheit geändert haben.


----------



## FalloutEffect (30. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie war es doch klar, dass es irgendwann soweit sein wird. Ich kann damit leben, solange sie die jetzige Übertragungstrate nicht stufenweise drosseln. Zuzutrauen wäre es denen jedenfalls, um mehr Geld rauszuschlagen.


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2015)

War ja klar. Ich zetiere mal eine Aussage des EU-Kommissar (Digitale Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft) Oettinger:



> "Kompromiss zwischen Interessen der Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft"



Und dafür sollten eigentlich die Ausnahmen gelten:


> Unter die "Spezialdienste" würden nur Gesundheits-, Notruf- und Mobilitätsdienste fallen. Die Definition der Dienste fehlt jedoch im Text der Verordnung.



Da sieht man doch auf den ersten Blick das es um unsere Gesundheit und den Notruf geht. Und um Mobilität geht es erst recht, die Signale im Kabel sind ja mobil!


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie sich die Gruselgeschichten doch seit meiner Kindheit geändert haben.



Als Kind

Es war ein junges Mädchen namens Rotkäppchen das allein in den finsteren Wald ging wo der große böse Wolf lebte um die Großmutter besuchen.

Als Erwachsener

Es war einmal ein Orzhov der allein einen Download starten wollte im finsteren Telekom Monopol damit er später noch Spielen konnte.


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ach, was man nicht vergessen darf: Hat nicht der Steuerzahler den Netzausbau finanziert und bezahlt? - Ach wie schön, das wir die Ausbaukosten tragen und dann zur Kasse gebeten werden, wenn wir den von uns bezahlten Ausbau benutzen möchten. Na das ist ja wohl im Sinne des Steuerzahlers, schließlich hat eh jeder zuviel Geld


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich kann damit leben, solange sie die jetzige Übertragungstrate nicht stufenweise drosseln. Zuzutrauen wäre es denen jedenfalls, um mehr Geld rauszuschlagen.



4 Jahre maximum. Telekom hat es doch schonmal versuchen wollen, darauf vom Gericht kassiert. Jetzt ist es EU-Recht und damit auch mehr oder minder deutsches Gesetz und Legal...


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ach, was man nicht vergessen darf: Hat nicht der Steuerzahler den Netzausbau finanziert und bezahlt? - Ach wie schön, das wir die Ausbaukosten tragen und dann zur Kasse gebeten werden, wenn wir den von uns bezahlten Ausbau benutzen möchten.


Nicht nur das. Die Leistung, für die hier erneut Geld verlangt werden soll, wurde dem Provider bereits von 2 Seiten bezahlt.
Du zahlst für deinen Internetanschluss und der Contentanbieter zahlt auch für seinen Anschluss/Traffic.

Hier sollen alle Beteiligten schlicht noch einmal zur Kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Als Kind
> 
> Es war ein junges Mädchen namens Rotkäppchen das allein in den finsteren Wald ging wo der große böse Wolf lebte um die Großmutter besuchen.
> 
> ...



Eher:

Orzhov drückt monatlich nen 10er für Youtube Red ab, 5€ zusätzlich für das Entertainmentpaket das er sich zu seiner 50€ Flatrate zubuchen musste und muss dann trotzdem feststellen das das Video welches er sich ansehen wollte Musik enthalten könnte über deren Verwertungsrechte man sich mit der GEMA noch nicht einigen konnte weswegen es für ihn nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## BiJay (30. Oktober 2015)

Geld verlangen, um die Nichtzahler zu drosseln. Da macht man sich wirklich bei niemandem Freunde.


----------



## Michell (30. Oktober 2015)

Die sollen erstmal mein 100er Anschluss den ich voll bezahle mit mehr als 54k befeuern...
Das sind nur 54% der beszalten leistung, ich über lege schon die nächsten Rechnungen einfach mal zurück zu buchen. Wenn die mich dann sperren such ich mir halt nen anderen Anbieter.

Das Problem ist hier das eine Grundleistung, die eigentlich in staatlicher Hand sein sollte, privatisiert wurde. Ich habe nichts gegen Marktwirtschaft, aber bei einigen Sachen sollte es eben nicht nur um Konzernprofit und Managerproviesionen gehen...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Eher:
> 
> Orzhov drückt monatlich nen 10er für Youtube Red ab, 5€ zusätzlich für das Entertainmentpaket das er sich zu seiner 50€ Flatrate zubuchen musste und muss dann trotzdem feststellen das das Video welches er sich ansehen wollte Musik enthalten könnte über deren Verwertungsrechte man sich mit der GEMA noch nicht einigen konnte weswegen es für ihn nicht verfügbar ist.



Ich würde Entertainment nie wieder buchen - die haben einfach zuwenig pay tv für zuviel geld und dann nur in SD
ich bin auch wenn atm das internet manchmal etwas schwächelt seit die mit vodafone fusioniert sind preisleistungsmässig mit Kabel Deutschland zufrieden.

Und warum zahlste für Redtube wenn es das auch gratis gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HustePusteBlume (30. Oktober 2015)

Ehrlich was für eine Argumentation ist das denn?
"Gegen unseren Wunsch gibt es Regeln zur Netz Neutralität und damit mehr Regulierung"
Kaum ist es durchgeboxt, das ohne wirklich die Allgemeinheit zu informieren, welche Auswirkungen das ganze mit sich zieht (da kaum einer was von der Auflage wusste und das diese in einem solch kurzen Zeitraum in Kraft treten könne.)
Es gab genügend Twitter Einsprüche von mir ebenfalls, mit Hinweisen für zusätzliche Regelungen, welche mit in dem Plan mussten, um genau so etwas zu verhindern.
Diese standen aber erst gar nicht zur Debatte, und wurden nicht einmal aufgenommen
Danke hierfür! 
Es wurde so zu sagen unter der Nase der Mehrheit durchgemogelt um Profit zu ziehen und mehr Kontrolle zu erlangen.
Die obige Aussage zeigt doch schon das man sich im Vorfeld schon, Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man mehr Profit abgreifen kann und das ganze durchaus begrüßt war. 
Am ende leidet der Endverbraucher wieder und wird zur Kasse gebeten, für Dienste die eigentlich schon im Paket enthalten waren. 
Da wird es einem Schlecht.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (30. Oktober 2015)

war ja klar.


----------



## BiJay (30. Oktober 2015)

Michell schrieb:


> Die sollen erstmal mein 100er Anschluss den ich voll bezahle mit mehr als 54k befeuern...
> Das sind nur 54% der beszalten leistung, ich über lege schon die nächsten Rechnungen einfach mal zurück zu buchen. Wenn die mich dann sperren such ich mir halt nen anderen Anbieter.


Vielleicht solltest du deinen Vertrag nochmal lesen. Da wird definitiv von "bis zu 100 Mbit" die Rede sein. Man kann sich oft eine Garantie für eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit einholen, ist bei jedem Kunden unterschiedlich. Erst wenn diese unterschritten wird, kannst du Geld zurückverlangen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

schau dir nochmal dein vertrag an Michell 

Damals gab es bei dem vertrag noch die genaue Zahl die die Telekom erreichen musste oder du durftest deinen zahlung kürzen. Seit 2010 gab es den zusatz "bis zu". Im kleingedruckten steht dann das erst bei 20% der gebuchten leistung über längeren zeitraum und nur wenns der ganze tag ist darfste in absprache mit den support den vertrag kürzen was dann aber meist 3 bis 5 monate dauert.


----------



## Amelius01 (30. Oktober 2015)

Weiß man schon, wann diese Maut zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich würde Entertainment nie wieder buchen - die haben einfach zuwenig pay tv für zuviel geld und dann nur in SD
> ich bin auch wenn atm das internet manchmal etwas schwächelt seit die mit vodafone fusioniert sind preisleistungsmässig mit Kabel Deutschland zufrieden.
> 
> Und warum zahlste für Redtube wenn es das auch gratis gibt
> ...



Ich habe es jetzt auch noch nebenher in einem Nachrichtenblock auf N-TV gehört. Es wird bereits darüber nachgedacht fürs Gaming, Streaming und Voip-Telefonie nochmal zusätzlich zu kassieren. Auch Vodafone soll da angeblich mit dem Gedanken spielen mitzuziehen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal müssen diese "Zusatzdienste" definiert werden. Das ist kein Wunschkonzert für Telekom-Clowns. Streaming und VoIP heutzutage noch als Zusatzdienst zu verkaufen, wäre IMHO äusserst unzeitgemäss, aber Deutschland ist in Sachen Internet (und TV) ohnehin ein Entwicklungsland.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2015)

Dass die EU so etwas durchwinkt, das war doch klar. Ich lache mich immer schlapp, wenn man sagt die EU sei Europa. Nein, die EU ist ein künstliches Gebilde von Eliten für die Eliten. Von mir aus könnte man den ganzen Saftladen sofort dichtmachen.

Und was die Telekrumm betrifft, da bin ich froh, dass ich von ihnen weg bin.
Man kassiert immer nur Kohle und macht Null. Einen Antrieb davon mal das Netz weiter auszubauen, das war nie zu sehen. 
Außerdem ist der Kundendienst unheimlich mies. Wenn ich da mal angerufen habe, hatte man Leute an der Strippe, die kaum Deutsch sprachen und dich nicht verstanden.
Dann kam ein Techniker, der noch weniger Ahnung hatte und nach einiger Zeit einfach ergebnislos ging. Ich hatte mir dann privat jemanden geholt und der hatte das Problem innerhalb weniger Minuten gelöst


----------



## AC3 (31. Oktober 2015)

> Das Internet ist vielfältig und bringt Dienste hervor, an die bis vor kurzem noch niemand gedacht hat. Das fängt bei Videokonferenzen und Online-Gaming an



wie lange hat der typ gepennt? 
einer der ersten massentauglichen anbieter war skype... im jahr 2003.
und davor gab es schon game-sever zu mieten für diverse spiele. 
aber jetzt im jahr 2015, wo traffic quasi überhaupt nichts kostet - will man auf einmal mitkassieren. aha. 

ich bezahle für meine webseite inkl. unlimitierten speicherplatz (kein spass - ich kann uploaden was ich will) und traffic 15€ im monat.

leute; lasst euch nicht verarschen.
2 TB festplatten kosten 80€ für den endkunden. im datencenter weit unter 80€. bei der stückzahl vielleicht um die 50€, nicht mehr. also ~25€ pro gigabyte.
traffic (webtraffic) kostet quasi nichts. gar nichts. das wird mittlerweile in TB gerundet.
einen kompletten server (hardware/software) inkl. 100TB traffic kann man sich bereits um 150€ im monat mieten. daran sieht man wie billig schon alles ist.

nur dem dummen kleinen endkunden wird vorgegaukelt ein paar GB pro monat wären ... (zu viel?).
dem ist garantiert nicht so. das ist gar nichts. und in zeiten der ganzen cloud dienste sind sogar 300GB im monat nichts für einen haushalt.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Oktober 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> wie lange hat der typ gepennt?
> einer der ersten massentauglichen anbieter war skype... im jahr 2003.
> und davor gab es schon game-sever zu mieten für diverse spiele.
> aber jetzt im jahr 2015, wo traffic quasi überhaupt nichts kostet - will man auf einmal mitkassieren. aha.
> ...



Kulanz und kundenorientiertes Handeln ist nur leider nicht wirtschaftlich. Zumindest wenn man die Leute da so reden hört.


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Die Leistung, für die hier erneut Geld verlangt werden soll, wurde dem Provider bereits von 2 Seiten bezahlt.
> Du zahlst für deinen Internetanschluss und der Contentanbieter zahlt auch für seinen Anschluss/Traffic.



Nicht jeder Contentanbieter zahlt für seinen Anschluß. 
Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender in Deutschland zahlen beispielsweise nicht für die Einspeisung ihrer Programme in die Kabelnetze und ins Internet.
Die Übertragung im Internet übernimmt die Telekom, und bei den Kabelnetzbetreibern stellen sich die Sender auf den Standpunkt das die Neztbetreiber zwar das Programm übertragen müssen, aber dafür kein Geld verlangen dürfen.

Bis 2012 war das noch anders, da haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender für die Einspeisung ins Kabelnetz ungefähr soviel gezahlt wie für die Satellitenübertragung, aber damals musste man keine Rundfunkgebühren zahlen, wenn man nachweisen konnte das man die Sender nicht empfangen kann...


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Oktober 2015)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Übertragung im Internet übernimmt die Telekom,


Wann hat die Telekom Akamai übernommen, das für alle deutschen ÖR den Content ausliefert? Und ich wage zu bezweifeln das eine US-Firma kostenlos für die deutschen ÖR arbeitet.



Alreech schrieb:


> und bei den Kabelnetzbetreibern stellen sich die Sender auf den Standpunkt das die Neztbetreiber zwar das Programm übertragen müssen, aber dafür kein Geld verlangen dürfen.


Der Standpunkt ist der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag, und den haben diverse Gerichte für diesen Punkt auch so bestätigt.



Alreech schrieb:


> Bis 2012 war das noch anders, da haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender für die Einspeisung ins Kabelnetz ungefähr soviel gezahlt wie für die Satellitenübertragung, aber damals musste man keine Rundfunkgebühren zahlen, wenn man nachweisen konnte das man die Sender nicht empfangen kann...


Und nu werden hier auch noch 2 Punkte vermischt die miteinander gar nichts zu tun haben.

Gibs zu, du wolltest einfach mal die ÖR bashen.


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wann hat die Telekom Akamai übernommen, das für alle deutschen ÖR den Content ausliefert? Und ich wage zu bezweifeln das eine US-Firma kostenlos für die deutschen ÖR arbeitet.


Die Telekom verlangt für die Übertragung der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender in ihrem Entertain Angebot keine Einspeisegebühr.

Falls die Sender an Akamai Geld bezahlen (in der Planung steht für die Übertragung über IP tatsächlich allein für die ARD im Jahr 2012 28,8 Millionen €) dann wird es aber höchste Zeit per Rundfunkstaatsvertrag diese Firma zu verpflichten diese Leistung kostenlos zu stellen.
Hätte man die Satellitenbetreiber dazu verpflichtet, hätte die ARD 2012 45 Millionen € sparen können, soviel wie sie damals noch an die Kabelbetreiber gezahlt haben. 



> Der Standpunkt ist der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag, und den haben diverse Gerichte für diesen Punkt auch so bestätigt.


Und der Bundesgerichtshof hat die Urteile dieser Gerichte wieder an die Vorinstanzen zurück geschickt mit der Auflage zu prüfen ob die öffentlich-rechtlich ihre Kündigung illegalerweise abgesprochen haben.
Am Ende wird dieser Rechtsstreit erst vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht und dem Europäischen Gerichtshof landen, bevor die Rechtslage geklärt ist.
Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender haben dafür die finanziellen Mittel, und auch die Kabelbetreiber sind nicht gerade arm.

Allerdings könnte das Verfahren damit enden das die must carry Reglung fällt, weil die Zuschauer die Kabelübertragung gar nicht mehr brauchen wenn öffentlich-rechtliche Medien konsumieren wollen - daran haben aber weder die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender noch die Kabelgesellschaften ein Interesse.


> Öffentlich und vor den Zivilgerichten argumentieren ARD und ZDF damit,  dass sie ihren Grundversorgungsauftrag mit der Verbreitung via Satellit  und DVB-T erfüllt hätten


https://www.blm.de/infothek/pressemitteilungen/2013.cfm?object_ID=261

Die Landesmedienanstalten sehen es übrigens nicht so eindeutig das die Kabelbetreiber kostenlos übertragen müssen:


> Bei einem Scheitern der Gespräche ergebe sich aus den _“must carry”_-Regeln  der Bundesländer kein Anspruch der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender auf  kostenlose Verbreitung. “Die Medienanstalten“, so ein ZAK-Sprecher,  „werden die Kabelnetzbetreiber nicht anweisen, die  öffentlich-rechtlichen Programme einzuspeisen”.


Quelle: Carta — Kabel-TV: Kräftemessen mit ARD und ZDF



> Und nu werden hier auch noch 2 Punkte vermischt die miteinander gar nichts zu tun haben.


Ja, es ist reiner Zufall das die öffentlich-rechtlichen die Zahlung für die Übertragung in dem Moment einstellen, in dem auch die Haushaltsabgabe eingeführt wird.
Hätten sie sich vor dieser Umstellung geweigert, wären sie aus den Kabelnetzen geflogen mit dem Effekt das jedes Gerät mit einem Kabeltuner nicht mehr Gebührenpflichtig gewesen wäre.
Wenn sie jetzt aus dem Kabelnetzen fliegen, müssen die Kabelnutzer trotzdem weiter Haushaltsabgabe zahlen, schließlich könnten sie ja in ihrer Wohnung mit dem Handy auf die Webseiten der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien zugreifen, um in der Mediathek die Lindenstraße zu glotzen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. November 2015)

Da ist so viel falsch bei deinem ÖR Bashing dabei das es sich gar nicht lohnt drauf einzugehen und dich zu dem Thema als unwissenden Troll abzustempeln und nicht mehr zu füttern.


----------



## Alreech (2. November 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da ist so viel falsch bei deinem ÖR Bashing dabei das es sich gar nicht lohnt drauf einzugehen und dich zu dem Thema als unwissenden Troll abzustempeln und nicht mehr zu füttern.


Ach so ?
Wieviel zahlt die ARD denn an die Telekom für die Einspeisung ?
Wieviel zahlt sie an die Betreiber der Kabelnetze und Satelliten ? 
Wieviel hat sie 2012 gezahlt, und warum zahlt sie seit 2013 nicht mehr an die Kabelnetzbetreiber ?
Warum haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen die Zahlung nicht schon früher eingestellt, als die Gebühr noch gerätebezogen gewesen ist ?
Ist der Rechtsstreit zwischen den Betreibern der Kabelnetze und ARD/ZDF in letzter Instanz geklärt ?

Los, klär mich auf wenn Du Insiderinformationen hast. 

Und natürlich ist bashing der öffentlich-rechtlichen völlig falsch, ohne die hätte ich nie erfahren das es bei GTA nur darum geht möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. November 2015)

Alreech schrieb:


> Los, klär mich auf wenn Du Insiderinformationen hast. .


Ich werfe keine Perlen vor die Sau, bei dir ist zu dem Thema Hopfen und Malz verloren wie man an dem Beitrag mal wieder sieht.


----------

